# Members Only 20% discount on DIP DKS-65



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

Due to the recent popularity of this grinder we are offering forum members even bigger discount of 20%

£378.99 + VAT minus 20% =* £303.19 + VAT*

Please use the following code: *20dip65mar*

Under the comments section do specify your forum ID so we can verify your membership.


----------

